

And when you call it, you can call it Util: Naming things correctly in code - hhariri
http://hadihariri.com/2012/02/18/and-when-you-call-it-you-can-call-it-util/

======
jtheory
This is a super-important topic, but this post doesn't give a single example
of _good_ naming, and so doesn't contribute much to a discussion.

~~~
hhariri
I'll post examples gradually. However, the main point here is to _think_ about
naming.

~~~
jtheory
Yup; I think most HN folks will have enough experience to know naming is
crucial, and have lots of opinions about how to do it well (I know I do).
Looking forward to the followup, then!

Once you have some examples and strategies -- where people can agree with
some, disagree with others... that gets the conversation going.

